# Spooky Fined



## Dugbottles (Feb 2, 2013)

These nice old doll heads are great to dig up but most of them look like they came from a scary move LOL I am sharing this one that I dug this past summer .Happy Dreams


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 2, 2013)

If you have a spooky doll head lets see it >>>


----------



## MIdigger (Feb 2, 2013)

I just toss em aside and keep digging. No time for hocus-pocus stuff.


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 2, 2013)

> Yes Sir  couldn't agree with you any more MIdigger this was left at the site and it was back to getting to the goodies


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## nostalgia (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's one from 2007; left it there but HAD to take a picture!

 Brought back the eye though [8D]


----------



## glass man (Feb 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  nostalgia
> 
> Here's one from 2007; left it there but HAD to take a picture!
> 
> Brought back the eye though [8D]


   I have dug one like this..it does give me the creeps!SICK RICK MAN has some good pics of dolls like this!!JSMIE


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 3, 2013)

Whats not to keep, come on!


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 3, 2013)

These were toys that were once loved []


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 3, 2013)

[]


----------



## Dugbottles (Feb 4, 2013)

nostalgia that one eye doll would make me change my dig hole EEEEEK


----------



## ironmountain (Feb 5, 2013)

doll heads/faces and clowns are just plain evil....


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 5, 2013)

I always have fun digging up the small things some can be eary or just a arm throw in a little chicken for fun


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> []


 
 Looks like a shrunken head  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey eddie Munster had Wolfie []


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2013)

..while we're at it.. [8D]


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 5, 2013)

Not an old doll, but I was exploring an island and found this at an old dump that had abandoned chemical drums, etc.................


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 7, 2013)

`bump


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..while we're at it.. [8D]


 
 That looks like an AcId trip I had once [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Not an old doll, but I was exploring an island and found this at an old dump that had abandoned chemical drums, etc.................


 
 Are you sure she wasn't swimming in one of those barrels []


----------



## glass man (Feb 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Not an old doll, but I was exploring an island and found this at an old dump that had abandoned chemical drums, etc.................


 

 AH.My old girl friend!Ain't see  her in years!!She looks just like she did in 1970!!HI SWEETIE!I see you still like them "CHEMICALS"!JAMIE


----------



## tftfan (Feb 25, 2013)

[]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like its crying blood or something creepy like you would see in a scary movie. haha


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 26, 2013)

Who else has bowls or jars of marbles, doll parts and stoppers around their house?  I have many of those weird bowls, but what else do you do with the scraps?

 PD


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 27, 2013)

I remember seeing this yesterday in my finds. I think that it may fit well in this post...


----------



## namzug2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Boy  how deep  did you  have to  dig  to reach that!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> I remember seeing this yesterday in my finds. I think that it may fit well in this post...


 
 The Hills have eyez  [8D] you going to the show Dan?


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 28, 2013)

I found this armless young lady on a lake bottom 3 summers ago.


----------



## Ratzilla (Mar 1, 2013)

This creepy baby escaped from the fire down below(well OK, a burnt dump)...but not without injury...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 8, 2013)

I've dug a few doll pcs.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 8, 2013)

hahaha!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 8, 2013)

[&:]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 8, 2013)

Great Melty Department, Charles! Thanks for showing those.


----------

